# 5 HP Tecumseh with two chokes?



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

I have an old (maybe 1970's) Eaton Viking 21" snowblower, model 6722. I believe it was made by MTD. It has a 5HP Tecumseh H50. The air intake on the carb has a regular butterfly valve for the choke, but it also has a spring-loaded cover. This has a knob on it that you can push to block off the air, but if you let go the spring opens it back up. Does anyone know what this is for and how to use it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like a primitive primer. You push the button to close it and then pull the cord a couple times. This takes the place of the newer push button rubber primer bulbs.


----------



## Tictac (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I guess that would make sense. I'm more familiar with lawnmower engines, where they either have a rubber primer bulb or a choke. I haven't seen an engine with both.
Thanks for the help.


----------

